# Anyone into spinning tops?



## Shooter21 (Aug 6, 2016)

I love collecting tops. This is my current collection. What do you guys think of collecting them?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 6, 2016)

Holy spinning tops, Batman! Shooter21 has a collection Jules Verne would be envious of! :twothumbs Do I correctly recognize one of those as coming from Prometheus?

~ Chance


----------



## Shooter21 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes that's the original lambda on the bottom left above the custom tritium copper top.


----------



## Shooter21 (Aug 6, 2016)

The stainless one with the 1969 Firebird steering wheel design has an interior made up of brass, copper, and nickel silver mokume.


----------



## Illum (Aug 6, 2016)

I think of Inception whenever I see spinning tops, though I know they have been around far longer than that 

"I can't let you touch it, that would defeat the purpose. See only I know the balance and the weight of this particular loaded die. That way, when you look at your totem, you know beyond a doubt that you're not in someone else's dream."


----------



## LGT (Aug 7, 2016)

Not currently, but you've brought back some latent childhood memories. I now remember using them all the time. They were the wooden type, and a lot of fun. Something I used to enjoy and hope my five year old grandson would enjoy using, along with what he does now, bocce ball, rubber horseshoes and ring toss ( amongst many other things). Anything that improves dexterity and keeps him away from video games is a good thing.
Looking into some quality wood tops right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 15, 2016)

This is my newest, most beautiful acquisition.


----------



## ven (Oct 16, 2016)

Very cool shooter, never even looked into these but have been impressed by some i have seen. Here is a vid of jims


----------



## greenlight (Oct 16, 2016)

Where are the cheap Chinese knock-off tops?


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought my first top today, I couldn't resist.














Check these tops out.




http://www.billetspin.com/ ​


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 31, 2016)

ven said:


> Very cool shooter, never even looked into these but have been impressed by some i have seen. Here is a vid of jims



Yea that's the video that got me hooked.


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 31, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> I bought my first top today, I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Blake from Mountain Tops makes some amazing art pieces as well.


----------



## watt4 (Nov 3, 2016)

not quite a "top". but I saw wool spinning being done last weekend, and one of the techniques used something that reminded me of a top.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSuTiO9QHOE


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought two more tops, a Vorso Mk I performance top in copper with a ruby ball.


and a Kemner Design two-step in copper with a ceramic ball.


 ​


----------



## AndreaW (Nov 8, 2016)

Here are a few of my tops. 

Timascus and Damascus:






Superconductor:






Damasteel and Mokume:






Zirconium and Flamed Titanium:






Timascus, Mokume, and Flamed Titanium:


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 9, 2016)

AndreaW said:


> The Billetspin #40 is my favorite looking top, *Beautiful!
> *
> *Timascus, Mokume, and Flamed Titanium:*


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm trying to buy this #28.
BilletSPIN K2 2 color mokume/Copper/Stainless


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a first-edition brass Lambda. I would like to get a tungsten Lambda, but the likelihood of that is next-to-zero unfortunately. The other tops I've seen don't appeal to me very much.


----------



## AndreaW (Nov 10, 2016)

My newest top - Flame anodize Dragon Skin Damascus over Superconductor.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 10, 2016)

This morning, I contacted Billetspin (on Etsy) about buying a K2 top.
They got back to me and said they were all sold. 
A little while ago I looked back on Etsy and they had this one for sale?* 
SO I BOUGHT IT! *



*Billetspin K2 #27 ss/w/ss stainless steel and flame tungsten*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 10, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> This morning, I contacted Billetspin (on Etsy) about buying a K2 top.
> They got back to me and said they were all sold.
> A little while ago I looked back on Etsy and they had this one for sale?*
> SO I BOUGHT IT! *
> ...



That's a beautiful accompaniment to your Spy, Rick. 

~ Chance


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 18, 2016)

Here's an interesting gyroscopic spintop:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1348567444/spin-the-gyroscopic-spintop/description


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

One more Kemner Design Two Step (ss, ceramic bead, blued and blackened) for my wife to take to work and play with.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

Prometheus Lambda copper and ruby



http://www.bladehq.com/item--Prometheus-Solid-Copper-Lambda--35860


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

FOREVERSPIN Damascus


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

I did buy my great niece a Kremner alm. top for Christmas.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

a Phoenix Designs Mokume.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 18, 2016)

My Phoenix Designs Damasteel Mokuti beauty.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 18, 2016)

RG, those are cool.


----------



## light-modder (Dec 18, 2016)

The solid copper is in stock! Last time I looked they were sold out.


----------



## AndreaW (Dec 19, 2016)

My Fiddle Foundry tops.


----------



## AndreaW (Dec 19, 2016)

My Dawsons.


----------



## AndreaW (Dec 19, 2016)

My Anthony Marfione (Microtech Knives) tops.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 19, 2016)

Grown men collecting spinning tops .......... COOL! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 26, 2016)

Incoming, Barnettprototype top Zirconium.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 26, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> I bought my first top today, I couldn't resist.



Now I have 11


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 27, 2016)

These are beautiful. 
Some of them are real jewellery. 
I don't have any spinning top and have no intention to collect but it would be fun to try one.
Don't want to spend to much to get the "jewellery type" but want a good one.
Have seen the Vorso for good price and probably easy to get for me since it is in EU.
The Prometheus Lambda looks good to but cost a little more and to that comes shipping and tax.
Anybody who have them both and can compare?

Edit: of course any other suggestions are welcome also.


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 27, 2016)

GunnarGG said:


> ...*Vorso* for good price and probably easy to get for me since it is in EU.
> The *Prometheus *Lambda looks good to but cost a little more and to that comes shipping and tax.
> Anybody who have them both and can compare?



I have both and both are excellent choices.
The difference is weigh, shipping and spin time.
The Vorso is less expensive, larger, 1/3 heavier and doesn't spin as long for me as the Prometheus about 7 min.
The Prometheus is expensive 2/3 the size, lighter with hollow stem. and spins about 10 min for me.

I honestly like both about the same and spin them equally as much.

You WILL be very happy with the Vorso.


----------



## GunnarGG (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for your input.
Think I will go for the Vorso if I get one but will wait a little.
They have the one in brass with mashine finish, maybe they will get more of the polished modell later.
What kind of ball to get? 
I was thinking about ceramic since it is as hard as and has as little friction as ruby but a little bit stronger if dropped and lower price. I also like the look of it.
Steel is stronger but maybe doesn't spin as long? 
Is this more a theoretical thing? Like the difference between 600 lumens and a 605 lumens flashlight, non existing in real life.
Or is ceramic actually better than steel?
And is ruby maybe better than ceramic, not only in theory?


----------



## RGRAY (Dec 29, 2016)

GunnarGG said:


> Thanks for your input.
> Think I will go for the Vorso if I get one but will wait a little.
> They have the one in brass with mashine finish, maybe they will get more of the polished modell later.
> What kind of ball to get?
> ...



I have the Vorso Mark l in copper with a ruby bead and love it.
I don't think you will be able to tell the difference in the ceramic or ruby but stay away from the steel beads.


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 31, 2017)

My latest addition: *INSPIRS DESIGN TTi -300*











The piece is brand new and flawless in condition. 
-Constructed of Grade 5 Titanium
-24K Gold Plated
-13 total tritium vials professionally installed (Green/Blue)
-Beautiful artistic design via Inspirs Design!
-Comes with original pouch, titanium pendant screw, container, and seller documentation.


----------



## liteboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice, first top I've seen with tritium. Where can I buy one?


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 1, 2017)

This was a Kickstarter project and sold out.
I missed it too but found this on Ebay.


----------



## AndreaW (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice. I have that exact same one. Loads of tritium. Looks very cool.


----------



## AndreaW (Feb 1, 2017)

One of my newest. A nice heavy piece of Damascus. Top is from kohbanang in Austria. Has a zirc bearing.


----------



## AndreaW (Feb 6, 2017)

Joshual Dawson has an Indiegogo campaign for a budget friendly ($65) one-piece top. Dawsons are some of the smoothest tops out there. I always jump at the chance to buy his tops.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dawson-precision-spinning-top#/


----------



## UW Mitch (Feb 6, 2017)

YES YES YES!!!! Everyone should support Josh's Indiegogo!

But what do I know about tops: https://www.facebook.com/mitchlumMachined 



AndreaW said:


> Joshual Dawson has an Indiegogo campaign for a budget friendly ($65) one-piece top. Dawsons are some of the smoothest tops out there. I always jump at the chance to buy his tops.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dawson-precision-spinning-top#/


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 8, 2017)

*TOPS
*


----------



## light-modder (Feb 9, 2017)

Is that a Billetspin I see there?


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 13, 2017)

light-modder said:


> Is that a Billetspin I see there?



Yes (#5), that's a BILLETSPIN K2 #27 SS/W/SS CERAMIC BEAD.


----------



## light-modder (Feb 18, 2017)

They produce some amazing and unique designs. I do like a lot of the others you have as well. Great collection there.


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 6, 2017)

I Spun my KREMNER DESIGN KD STARTER alm with a ss bearing and it stopped on the bearing.
Has anyone else done this?


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 7, 2017)

Not with that particular top, but yes, I've had standing stops. That could be caused by incredible balance, pit in the mirror, or flat spot on the bearing.




RGRAY said:


> I Spun my KREMNER DESIGN KD STARTER alm with a ss bearing and it stopped on the bearing.
> Has anyone else done this?


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 14, 2017)

The *$6,000* spinning top.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow. That's beautiful


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 15, 2017)

A lot of the cost of the Wraith comes from design and machining time.

Here's the latest BilletSPIN: The Matrix. Available soon. These pics show the Stainless Steel / Timascus / Stainless Steel combo, but there will be many other configurations of this 9 piece top.


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 15, 2017)

AndreaW said:


> ...Here's the latest BilletSPIN: The Matrix. Available soon. These pics show the Stainless Steel / Timascus / Stainless Steel comb...



Shhhhhh, that's the one I want or maybe the Zirconium / Timascus / Zirconium.


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## RGRAY (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's another spinner with *32* trits.
*Torqbar*® Full Custom #34
6/4 Titanium Extra-Thick Frame, Blasted, Tumbled, Anodized Deep Bronze-Purple
702 Zirconium Extra-Thick Weights, Blasted, Tumbled, Blackened
CP2 Titanium Tall Button, Scotch Brite - Radial Pattern, Anodized Bronze
32 Tritium Vials, Green/Yellow pattern on one side, Ice Blue/White on the the other side


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 21, 2017)

AndreaW said:


> Here's the latest BilletSPIN: The Matrix. Available soon. These pics show the Stainless Steel / Timascus / Stainless Steel combo, but there will be many other configurations of this 9 piece top.


*I just ordered one. *


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

Thats sweet for sure..


----------



## Father Azmodius (Mar 22, 2017)

Great, just what I need, another thing to collect. My wife is going to not let me play with you guys if this keeps up. [emoji22]


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 30, 2017)

Father Azmodius said:


> Great, just what I need, another thing to collect... [emoji22]



Wait until you come out. 
I got these coming.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a couple cheap spinners, but I've been looking for something exotic


----------



## RGRAY (Mar 30, 2017)

I just found this.
BILLETSPIN NAVIGATOR CU/SS/CU


----------



## AndreaW (Mar 31, 2017)

Got my Matrix and it's gorgeous.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 3, 2017)

*My spinners:*
TORQBAR SS $140
TORQBAR CU $179
DIGITFUNK CU. $52 shp.




I prefer the DIGIFUNK; it is larger, table spins, same bearings for less then a third the cost.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/494873...pinner-toy-finger-hand?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 5, 2017)

RGRAY said:


> I prefer the DIGIFUNK; it is larger, table spins, same bearings for less then a third the cost.


I wonder why the torqbar hasn't been updated to do table spins.
Table spins are half the fun.
I picked up two small titanium spinners off amazon. They are 2" and the small size makes them a great fidget.
Anodized the one on the right yesterday, first time anodizing. 
The brass buttons are getting dull, need to find a way to get them shiny again.


----------



## AndreaW (Apr 6, 2017)

THE_dAY said:


> I wonder why the torqbar hasn't been updated to do table spins.
> Table spins are half the fun.



It has. There are taller buttons available for it so it can tablespin.

http://www.torqbar.com/category/accessories


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for that. 
They should also have option for them to come default with the spinner unless I missed that part as well. 
Really enjoying the tri spinner. Gives much more stability in spin while moving spinner around in hand unlike the bar spinners. 
Btw, these things do not help in focus whatsoever. They are great for fidgeting though. 
If you're waiting on something then they are fun to pass the time. 
If you're trying to focus on the task at hand then put them away


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 6, 2017)

I found 4 more BILLETSPINs.
*MATRIX* ss/ss/ss



*MATRIX *ss/sp/ss



NAVIGATOR ss/mokume/ss



*TRIDENT* ss/damasteel/ss


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2017)

RGRAY said:


>





RGRAY said:


>





THE_dAY said:


>


Anyone got enough of these to start a separate thread on them?

Because of you guys I've now got one on order, a tri-type. Cheapie for sure, and I'd like to keep it that way, but I suppose this could pretty easily get out of hand, as typified by RGRAY and his trit loaded spinner up there. 

Okay, back to tops, but please let us know if one of you starts a spinner thread.


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 9, 2017)

Got lucky again.
Billetspin cu/tungsten/flamed ti Infected Specimen


----------



## Shooter21 (Apr 22, 2017)

liteboy said:


> Very nice, first top I've seen with tritium. Where can I buy one?


You can get a custom one made by Ben Tan(Eclipsesharp)on facebook.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 23, 2017)

These tops displayed are beautiful. I started a thread here, asking info on how their tops are working.

Bill


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 5, 2017)

This is on it's way.
Peter Atwood Spinner with Zirconium core.


----------



## GusManB (Jul 11, 2017)

RGRAY said:


> My latest addition: *INSPIRS DESIGN TTi -300*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi
How do I get one of this?


----------



## GusManB (Jul 11, 2017)

This is my first Spinner, got to make videos of my new V4 and Solid Brass. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTMqJJzhaZQ/

I also have a Solid Brass Lamda top and just got 2 Billetspin tops


----------



## AndreaW (Jul 12, 2017)

My BilletSPIN Matrix #9.


----------



## AndreaW (Jul 12, 2017)

My new Damascus Tritium top (20 trits) from Ben Tan at EclipseSharp.


----------



## Loloo (Jul 17, 2017)

You can try kubey fidget spinner, which is high quality. You can use it with a long time.


----------



## Bourbon City (Jul 17, 2017)

Well Heck, just when I thought it was safe to get back in the water, these Tops show up. 

I used to think the Gyro on my plane was super cool, but now I must rethink that. These Tops are for me, a 67 yo Engineer. The precision engineering and manufacturing that it takes to make these "Toys" is why they cost what they cost. If they are just a fraction of a milligram off-balance and they won't spin correctly. I want one.

I'm going to get "one" but I'll jump in at the shallow end.


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 31, 2017)

I jut picked up this Rotablade Stubby ss with trits.


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 4, 2017)

I liked the Rotablade Stubby ss with trits so much, I bought the Rotablade titanium, trits with Mokuti button.

















 ​


----------



## RGRAY (Aug 20, 2017)

One more, Harold Edwards superconductor.


----------

